# I don't think I am an ENFP...



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Lately I have been feeling that I want to be an ENFP, when really I am some introverted type.
Or I could actually be an ENFP or ESFP...
I'm reading most of the types at the moment, and INFP, ISFP, and ISFJ are standing out to me.
What are the cold hard facts on each of the three I have mentioned? Come'on! ;p
Or would it be easier to ask me questions and figure it out that way? I'm utterly confused.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I noticed you said in the Function Analysis Test thread that the test typed you as ISFP . . . what were the specific results (i.e. which functions did it say you used most)?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

MannyP said:


> I noticed you said in the Function Analysis Test thread that the test typed you as ISFP . . . what were the specific results (i.e. which functions did it say you used most)?


I will have to do the test again, I will edit this as soon as I get them. =]









I don't think i'm intuitive do you? ;]

*Your Possible Type Code*
According to the traditional sorting method of finding the most-used functional pairs (such as Fi-Ne), your type might be:
Possible result: ESFP

*Your Most-Used Processes*
Based on your response, these are your top three cognitive processes in us
 *Fi* : Evaluating; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for.
 *Si* : Reviewing past experiences; 'what is' evoking 'what was'; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been.
 *Fe* : Connecting; considering others and the group—organizing to meet their needs and honor their values and feelings; maintaining societal, organizational, or group values; adjusting and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others.





​


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I noticed that your signature shows INFP, not ENFP. Do you tend to get different results when you test?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Azrael said:


> I noticed that your signature shows INFP, not ENFP. Do you tend to get different results when you test?


Only recently, I think usually I know how to answer as an ENFP so I get that result.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Only recently, I think usually I know how to answer as an ENFP so I get that result.


Hehe...knowing _how_ to answer can hinder honesty, n'est-ce pas? XD


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Hehe...knowing _how_ to answer can hinder honesty, n'est-ce pas? XD


I know. I'm guilty.
Once I have taken the test once, and read about the type I can easily know how to get that answer.
I DID however take the honestly yesterday, and the results are above.
I believe I may be an ISFP or ESFP. My mother is an ESFP and so is my brother. It would be a bit crazy having three ESFP's in the household. =/


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I know. I'm guilty.
> Once I have taken the test once, and read about the type I can easily know how to get that answer.
> I DID however take the honestly yesterday, and the results are above.
> I believe I may be an ISFP or ESFP. My mother is an ESFP and so is my brother. It would be a bit crazy having three ESFP's in the household. =/


It can't be all that bad. roud:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Azrael said:


> It can't be all that bad. roud:


For now I think I will go with ESFP, with a tendency of I. I'm not as socially uncomfortable as ISFP is described, but i'm not as confident as ESFP is described.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> For now I think I will go with ESFP, with a tendency of I. I'm not as socially uncomfortable as ISFP is described, but i'm not as confident as ESFP is described.


Sounds fair. My I is pretty strong, but my F and T functions are pretty close too. :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I have an ENFP friend who tests as something different every week. First time she took it she got exactly 50% on S and T.
Her change of types only serves to show how ENFP she is. If you find ESFP suitable for long then you are probably that- i also noticed the aesthetically pleasing avatar you got.
But if you change your type in a couple of weeks or months, then my advice is to go back to ENFP~ keeping in mind that most if not all ENFPs have i phases often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

alizée said:


> I have an ENFP friend who tests as something different every week. First time she took it she got exactly 50% on S and T.
> Her change of types only serves to show how ENFP she is. If you find ESFP suitable for long then you are probably that- i also noticed the aesthetically pleasing avatar you got.
> But if you change your type in a couple of weeks or months, then my advice is to go back to ENFP~ keeping in mind that most if not all ENFPs have i phases often.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe ENFP's have identity crises, ;p. So are you saying that my avatar is typical of a sensor?
I will leave it for a couple days and take a test again, it just could be something I am going through. If that changes your personality at all.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Why did you choose your avatar? Sensors and Intuitives may choose similar avatars but for different reasons.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Why did you choose your avatar? Sensors and Intuitives may choose similar avatars but for different reasons.


I just liked it, and I edited the colouring myself, I didn't like the original. I always will have avatars of celebrities, and I have no reason why. I don't have the time to search what goes on in my head. ;p


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I just liked it, and I edited the colouring myself, I didn't like the original. I always will have avatars of celebrities, and I have no reason why. I don't have the time to search what goes on in my head. ;p


Choosing an avatar purely for the appearance sounds more like S to me, though that's still not enough for me to rule out ENFP at this point. I agree with alizée -- ENFPs can be rather flaky like she said.

BTW, I do like your avatar choice -- Blake Lively is pretty hot! :blushed:


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

Going by your cognitive functions results, I would say you are an ISFP, since your highest functions are introverted, sensing and feeling.



inebriato said:


> For now I think I will go with ESFP, with a tendency of I. I'm not as socially uncomfortable as ISFP is described, but i'm not as confident as ESFP is described.


We don't always exhibit all of the stereotypical qualities of our type to the same degree. 

"Introverted" on the MBTI is not limited to the colloquial meaning of introverted, in the sense that one is shy and extroverts are outgoing. It's more than that.

If you're trying to understand if you are an "I" or an "E" on the Myers-Briggs ask yourself whether you get your satisfaction in a project or job well done internally, or if you seek external recognition. 

When making an important life decision, do you tend to retreat and mull over all possiblities and how they will affect you (introverted) or are you more likely to seek out advice from friends or family (extroverted). 

Are you invigorated and 'charged' by social gatherings (extroverted) or do they usually leave you a bit drained and you crave alone time afterward (introverted). Introverts can get along just fine socially and not be awkward at all. They just need their alone time. Extroverts....not so much.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

sartreality said:


> Going by your cognitive functions results, I would say you are an ISFP, since your highest functions are introverted, sensing and feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I am leaning more towards introverted, but then again my best friend is an ISFP and i'm nothing like her... well I am but i'm her but louder I guess. I am talking to her at the moment about it, and she says i'm more confident and more emotional than her. (I don't know is emotion's are an E thing)

Plus I do go for friends for advice, although I don't always take it into consideration I just like their views, and I do like priase. XD I do like a mixture of being alone and with people, to be honest if I could I would be around people more often if all my close friends weren't INFP, INTJ, and as stated ISFP. So the only way to contact them is online, so i'm usually pestering them there, although they hardly talk back. <_< Which drives me crazy because I get bored easily without some human contact, I can only entertain myself for so long.

I'm not saying you are wrong, and I am happy with your input but for some reason I feel personally like I am an extrovert. I haven't always been, and maybe previously I have been an ISFP, i'm only young after all and I could still be "transforming" or whatever. ;p I do remember being like my ISFP friend a few years ago, but someone broke my heart and I learned to be a stronger person and not so serious.

Oh I don't mean that ISFP's haven't grown as a person or anything, I just feel personally I have got more confident therefore I have become an ESFP.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Choosing an avatar purely for the appearance sounds more like S to me, though that's still not enough for me to rule out ENFP at this point. I agree with alizée -- ENFPs can be rather flaky like she said.
> 
> BTW, I do like your avatar choice -- Blake Lively is pretty hot! :blushed:


More superficial then? If that is the way to put it.;p

And I don't swing both ways are anything but I think Leighton Meester is prettier. roud:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have gotten a bunch of my friend together, well not in like a meeting haha, but I have asked them whether they think ISFP, ESFP, ENFP or INFP sounds like me.
They are stuck between ENFP and INFP. =/


----------



## sartreality (Aug 5, 2009)

inebriato said:


> so i'm usually pestering them there, although they hardly talk back. <_< Which drives me crazy because I get bored easily without some human contact,* I can only entertain myself for so long.*


I'd say, from your above statement, that you are most likely an extrovert. especially the last part that I bolded. An introvert would be more likely to say that they can only take so much human contact and then they would* need *alone time. 

My initial guess as to your type was based primarily on your cognitive functions results, which, like any self administered test can give _off_ results depending on your state of awareness. Also, t's extremely hard for many people to be objective about themselves. On top of that, if someone's thoughts are currently preoccupied with a specific matter, there is a good chance that would skew your results.


inebriato said:


> then again my best friend is an ISFP and i'm nothing like her...



As for types being the same - I'd have to say that the 16 Myers-Briggs types are only a start to understanding ourselves. There are so many variables in individual personality that there is no way that ALL ISFPs or all of any of each of the types would be the same. It comes down to a _lot_ of variables coming into play; whether the person is emotionally healthy or neurotic etc. their own history and background; and many other influences. Thus, two people of the same type could present themselves very differently to the world and others as well as how they personally deal with things (ie. stress, failures, emotional needs, etc) . 

I'd recommend taking one of the Enneagram tests online. I find it tends to add a much fuller and more in- depth analysis of personality, better explaining the MO behind our behaviour :happy:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

inebriato said:


> More superficial then? If that is the way to put it.;p
> 
> And I don't swing both ways are anything but I think Leighton Meester is prettier. roud:


I wouldn't necessarily say more superficial . . . more like you're focusing on the details rather than attaching any "hidden" significance (like a personal connection with Blake Lively, or the idea that her pose represents you in some way, or something).

And I never did say I didn't like Leighton Meester . . . in fact, I'd have both if I had the chance. :laughing:


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

You are not a rare genetic snowflake. You are not special.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> You are not a rare genetic snowflake. You are not special.


I can dream.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Inebriato, I find your question interesting. I think being as honest as possible when you take inventory, and being aware of how you feel most of the time will give you the most accurate result. I'm an ENFP, but during a time of trial, I can become very solitary, which is very much out of character. But for some reason, a time of _solitary_ healing and deep introspection is needed sometimes. At the time I would probably score as an INFP except I know the introversion is not my normal. Each type has specific wonderful strengths and each individual has unique talents and desires. Just develop and enjoy who you are. Good luck.


----------

